# We've been adopted again!



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh, he is precious, thank you for giving him food and water. Looks like Sinatra thinks you need a new baby!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

She/he is so cute, look at those beautiful blue eyes


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Cute kitty.. So happy he is safe and found you..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh he is so adorable!

Beautiful coloring, look at those beautiful blue eyes-appropriate name for this little guy. 

Given time, I have a feeling Sinatra will be curling up in your lap purring away.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What's really a co-inky-dink is that when I walked to the barn yesterday, our older barn kitty left the back house porch and walked with me. I thought, hmm, Pebbles (the kitten who adopted us in the spring) could use a kitten of her own. Eek may live a long time or may not. When he leaves us, Pebbles will be alone. I got home and Dan said there is a kitty in the garage. It's cold out and is going to rain all day. I don't think this little kitty would live long outside. I also think it's a sibling of Pebbles. We have a feral pair in the neighborhood that keeps breeding.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Weird how animals in need often exactly know where to find a caring person


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a soft touch. But 3 barn cats is my limit!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh what a cutie!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sooo cute and I really like the name Sinatra!!! I guess it's my age, we would listen to Friday with Frank and just enjoy the evening!

Enjoy your new addition!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

You got your wish!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

S/he is adorable! I love fluffy cats with wide round eyes like that.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a friendly little GIRL! I played with a piece of straw...yep have hay and straw bits in my garage...and enticed her to me. She let me pick her up and I think I'm her new mommy now. Talk about sweet! And purrs to beat the band!

But, I'd like to rehome her. I just put $600 into Pebbles, the feral kitten we took in last spring...including Frontline and Revolution products and spay. Not really wanting to repeat that.

Any Michigan or Ohio people interested in a cat? She will be excellent as an indoor cat...preferably in your lap. If she is a sister to our Pebbles, she will be fearless with your dogs, affectionate and seek you out for companionship. Not aloof at all.

Based on her unskilled attempts at pouncing and hopping, I'd guess she's 5 weeks old. Also did almost constant 'pumping' with her front paws...I think that means not really weaned or maybe recently weaned. And her eyes are not blue in natural light...more gray/green.


----------



## Lucylulu (Aug 4, 2013)

You giv so many animals such good homes Sounds really cool


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Mr Sinatra and Mr Darcy sounds purrrfect to me!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Mr. Sinatra is going to have to be Miss Sinatra. I put her in my kangaroo pocket on my sweatshirt and she LOVED it. I carried her around like that while I made her a little den in a bucket with some towels for a bed. A towel over the top and over most of the opening. She likes to hide.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww.... she sounds just darling. 

You could call her Nancy after Blue Eyes daughter.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Aw so cute, I guess she could be Nancy Sinatra!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet. Love those eyes.


----------



## Madilyn (Jan 12, 2009)

I would name her Heidi. She is adorable. I would take her in a heartbeat, but I am on the west coast.


----------

